# Launcher for Kindle Fire HD?



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm seriously considering the Fire 8.9 but keep hearing conflicting reports on whether Go Launcher or any other launchers work with the HD Fires. Anyone have any info on this?


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Betsy showed me this article, so it seems a certain paid launcher works but not most: http://blog.the-ebook-reader.com/2012/09/20/an-alternate-homescreen-launcher-for-kindle-fire-hd-that-works-video/


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There are some alternate launchers available at Amazon, but they mostly will NOT work on either Fire.  They may also be available via 1Mobile or other 3rd party app sites and may work. I seem to recall reports from folks that they did on the original Fire.

I did try GoLauncher briefly on my Xoom. . . .but didn't see it as any better than stock android or Kindle's carousel.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> There are some alternate launchers available at Amazon, but they mostly will NOT work on either Fire. They may also be available via 1Mobile or other 3rd party app sites and may work. I seem to recall reports from folks that they did on the original Fire.
> 
> I did try GoLauncher briefly on my Xoom. . . .but didn't see it as any better than stock android or Kindle's carousel.


I have been using the ADW Launcher in that post for about a year on my current 8.9" tablet. And I much prefer








to the carousel any day. I briefly had the original Kindle Fire before I returned it and eventually ended up with the one I have now. I think Amazon really blew it on forcing the carousel. They should allow one of two views, maybe an Amazon widget view or the carousel.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I like ADW.  But, for what I use the Fire for, the carousel works fine for me.

If/when I decide to root and such, I'll probably go with LauncherPro since I'm used to it.


----------

